# Kirby's Presser



## SpotandStalk (Nov 17, 2019)

This may be the first press conference after a game that I can't post here due to foul language. I couldn't help but wonder how some of our resident Dogs took it. The man dropped the f bomb right there in front of everybody. Granny will be sure and ask him about that on his next in home visit...??


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 17, 2019)

I try not to use bad language  but sometime my emotions get the best of me and one slips out when it shouldn't,sure this has happened with most of us,he is a football coach,,,,,,so.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 17, 2019)

fish hawk said:


> I try not to use bad language  but sometime my emotions get the best of me and one slips out when it shouldn't,sure this has happened with most of us,he is a football coach,,,,,,so.



 Emotions got the best of Myles Garrett as well.....


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 17, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Emotions got the best of Myles Garrett as well.....


Ha that dont even deserve a comment


----------



## Cook&Bro (Nov 17, 2019)

On the basis of the Dawgs collapse in the 4th Qtr he should be humble.

Not favorably impressed with his choice of language in the press conference.

Needs to focus on search for new OC.

Go DAWGS !!!


----------



## Twiggbuster (Nov 17, 2019)

Only time he’s allowed to use that language is winning the Rose Bowl.
We all read his mouth ?


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 17, 2019)

Kirby is a potty mouth. I personally don’t like it all! He needs to leave it in the locker room and in the field. There a couple videos of him talking nasty. I would imagine Claud and McGarity will ask him to not use the F bomb anymore..? But knowing Kirby that won’t happen. He won the East for third time so he gets a mulligan......?


----------



## henrydaviss (Nov 17, 2019)

Why are people still try nit pick on Kirby? Ok he said a cuss word, I’ll give you a stone to throw if you’ve never said one.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 17, 2019)

Uga is a good wholesome university that does no wrong. He should be fired and Mark richt brought back to show the kids the error of his ways


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 17, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Uga is a good wholesome university that does no wrong. He should be fired and Mark richt brought back to show the kids the error of his ways


I know it hurts..... Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Throwback (Nov 17, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> I know it hurts..... Go Dawgs!!




Dawgs done learned to put up with sinning as long as you’re winning.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Nov 17, 2019)

If my 92 you old dad can drop an f- bomb , then so can Kirby.
Life is tough man!


----------



## henrydaviss (Nov 17, 2019)

Sounds like an Auburn fan.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 17, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Dawgs done learned to put up with sinning as long as you’re winning.


Richt cusses just as bad as Kirby. He just never dropped the F bomb in a press conference. Go Dawgs


----------



## Throwback (Nov 17, 2019)

What are they teaching our kids? Think about the children


----------



## Twiggbuster (Nov 17, 2019)

Coach O said it so what’s the big .......deal?


----------



## Throwback (Nov 17, 2019)

Twiggbuster said:


> Coach O said it so what’s the big .......deal?


Coach O is with those trashy LSU tigers. They don’t set the standard for decency in college football like the dawgs


----------



## Throwback (Nov 17, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Richt cusses just as bad as Kirby. He just never dropped the F bomb in a press conference. Go Dawgs



So Saint richt  was all an act?


----------



## poohbear (Nov 17, 2019)

Throwback said:


> What are they teaching our kids? Think about the children


They are teaching Liberalism


----------



## Throwback (Nov 17, 2019)

poohbear said:


> They are teaching Liberalism




Minimizing it then accepting sin


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 17, 2019)

Throwback said:


> So Saint richt  was all an act?


No, just a good Baptist. You know the good Baptist type that only drink at the beach type folk. Or when no one is around..?


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 17, 2019)

Throwback what we have set is we own your football team. 3 in a row young Man. I bet you already had your post written out when you thought y’all were coming back only to delete it!???? Why don’t you jump on Facebook and banter with all those Dawg and Bama fans you’re always talking about. Or do they make you silly like we do? Y’all might beat Bama now that Tua is out. Then y’all can help Charmins stock go up! Go Dawgs you butthurt Barn fan!!!???


----------



## Throwback (Nov 17, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Throwback what we have set is we own your football team. 3 in a row young Man. I bet you already had your post written out when you thought y’all were coming back only to delete it!???? Why don’t you jump on Facebook and banter with all those Dawg and Bama fans you’re always talking about. Or do they make you silly like we do? Y’all might beat Bama now that Tua is out. Then y’all can help Charmins stock go up! Go Dawgs you butthurt Barn fan!!!???


“We”

The dawgs play with your picture in their pocket?


----------



## Throwback (Nov 17, 2019)

Go Georgia cuss dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 17, 2019)

Throwback said:


> “We”
> 
> The dawgs play with your picture in their pocket?


That’s all you come back with?!!??? Why don’t you go back I your drafts and show us what you were going to post when you “thought” you were coming back!!! You sir make this victory so much sweeter!!!!! Thank you and Go Dawgs 3 in a row!!! Boom shakalaka!!!????


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 17, 2019)

Throwback must be one of them closet Cussing drinking Baptist! I bet he’s a deacon!


----------



## Throwback (Nov 17, 2019)

This thread is about Kirby teaching our kids to cuss in public


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 17, 2019)

Hey everybody look! Throwback is holding us accountable!! He’s not butthurt at all! He’s just offended!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 17, 2019)

This thread is about human nature! You better get ready you deacons can’t miss Sunday school!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 17, 2019)

Saint Throwback is offended! Not because he’s butthurt over getting beat by the Dawgs but because he only cusses at the beach when he’s drinking!!


----------



## Throwback (Nov 17, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Saint Throwback is offended! Not because he’s butthurt over getting beat by the Dawgs but because he only cusses at the beach when he’s drinking!!


Ok boomer

Sorry couldn’t stand it ?


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 17, 2019)

Oh crap I bet he cusses at deer camp too when he’s drinking!


----------



## Throwback (Nov 17, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Oh crap I bet he cusses at deer camp too when he’s drinking!


He’s an alcoholic too?


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 17, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Ok boomer


Awe did I hit the nail on the head?!! I bet you’re cussing under your breathe as you quote these post! Come on throwback show us that draft you had typed up!!


----------



## Throwback (Nov 17, 2019)

Cussing Kirby smart


----------



## Horns (Nov 17, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Emotions got the best of Myles Garrett as well.....


There’s a difference between a curse word and a felony


----------



## Throwback (Nov 17, 2019)

Horns said:


> There’s a difference between a curse word and a felony


Sin starts small and builds up.


----------



## Horns (Nov 17, 2019)

Throwback said:


> This thread is about Kirby teaching our kids to cuss in public


They already know how to cuss better than Kirby. This is the 20teens


----------



## Horns (Nov 17, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Sin starts small and builds up.


You should worry about finding a new coach. Yours is about to get canned


----------



## Throwback (Nov 17, 2019)

Horns said:


> They already know how to cuss better than Kirby. This is the 20teens






“It’s ok everyone does it”


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 17, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Sin starts small and builds up.


Yep like envy and jealousy.???


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 17, 2019)

Throwback said:


> “It’s ok everyone does it”


No just at your southern Baptist church.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 17, 2019)

Preach Saint Throwback tell us about that Grace you good Baptist live under!!!


----------



## Horns (Nov 17, 2019)

Throwback said:


> “It’s ok everyone does it”


Ain’t said that. Product of today’s society


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 17, 2019)

Please post that draft hotshot!! We’d love to read it!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 17, 2019)

Horns said:


> Ain’t said that. Product of today’s society


He’s just butthurt.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 17, 2019)

henrydaviss said:


> Why are people still try nit pick on Kirby? Ok he said a cuss word, I’ll give you a stone to throw if you’ve never said one.



Because they hate what he is doing at UGA. If we were 5 and 5, nobody would have said a word. I dont condone it, but it happens.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 17, 2019)

If you kicked every coach out of football that used that type language, there would be few coaches left.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 17, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> If you kicked every coach out of football that used that type language, there would be few coaches left.


How many have dropped the F bomb at the table talking to the press? He wasn’t in a locker room 

Dawgs tolerance for such shenanigans sure has changed since they started winning


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 17, 2019)

Horns said:


> There’s a difference between a curse word and a felony



No doubt. Each should be treated as such. However, "I was emotional", is no excuse.


----------



## treemanjohn (Nov 17, 2019)

Meh some of yall are crazy


----------



## Horns (Nov 17, 2019)

Throwback said:


> How many have dropped the F bomb at the table talking to the press? He wasn’t in a locker room
> 
> Dawgs tolerance for such shenanigans sure has changed since they started winning


I bet your tolerance would too if you had a winning coach


----------



## Dutch (Nov 17, 2019)

While use of cuss words doesn't bother me in the least (I can hang with the best of them if need be...6 years in the Infantry will do that) one has to be aware of one's surroundings when talking. 

But all in all he dropped the F-bomb, so what? It ain't the end of the world. You want  real embarrassment, drop one at the Christmas dinner table, like I did.


----------



## Horns (Nov 17, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> No doubt. Each should be treated as such. However, "I was emotional", is no excuse.


Ok then. But it’s gon be aight


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 17, 2019)

Hard to understand how someone in Kirby's position would use that language on a national stage. Especially with Uga's fan base priding themselves on a wholesome program.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 17, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> If you kicked every coach out of football that used that type language, there would be few coaches left.



I've yet to hear one drop the f bomb in that setting....


----------



## Throwback (Nov 17, 2019)

Dutch said:


> While use of cuss words doesn't bother me in the least (I can hang with the best of them if need be...6 years in the Infantry will do that) one has to be aware of one's surroundings when talking.
> 
> But all in all he dropped the F-bomb, so what? It ain't the end of the world. You want  real embarrassment, drop one at the Christmas dinner table, like I did.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 17, 2019)

That language would have a man kicked off this forum.???


----------



## Dutch (Nov 17, 2019)

I have found that cussing a particularly recalcitrant piece of equipment I am working on, helps the situation somewhat.


----------



## treemanjohn (Nov 17, 2019)

At least Throwback isn't telling you folks about Kirby smoking the weed


----------



## Throwback (Nov 17, 2019)

Dawgs gonna have to change all the “go dawgs” signs now that Kirby done changed it


----------



## treemanjohn (Nov 17, 2019)

Doesn't DGD stand for Dawgs ___ ____it? Serious question


----------



## Horns (Nov 17, 2019)

treemanjohn said:


> Doesn't DGD stand for Dawgs ___ ____it? Serious question


Naw. ____ Good Dawg


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 17, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Dawgs gonna have to change all the “go dawgs” signs now that Kirby done changed it


????


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 17, 2019)

treemanjohn said:


> Doesn't DGD stand for Dawgs ___ ____it? Serious question



That's Slayer's version and he's usually bowed up, flexing, and hollering it at the tv...???


----------



## Hoss78 (Nov 17, 2019)

He was asked a question and gave a honest answer.


----------



## AccUbonD (Nov 17, 2019)

Throwback said:


> How many have dropped the F bomb at the table talking to the press? He wasn’t in a locker room
> 
> Dawgs tolerance for such shenanigans sure has changed since they started winning



Georgia winning has more to do with Florida and Tennessee still struggling. Once they get their act together and start handing Georgia losses the faithful will turn on Saint Smart. Right now he's doing nothing Mark Richt hadn't done.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 17, 2019)

Twiggbuster said:


> Life is tough man!




It’s even “tougher” as an Auburn fan today.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 17, 2019)

I just watched it.. I thought it was great. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 17, 2019)

AccUbonD said:


> Georgia winning has more to do with Florida and Tennessee still struggling. Once they get their act together and start handing Georgia losses the faithful will turn on Saint Smart. Right now he's doing nothing Mark Richt hadn't done.



And just like ^that^..

The VOLS are BACK!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Nov 17, 2019)

He's a football coach not a preacher.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 17, 2019)

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> He's a football coach not a preacher.


He's also Auburn's daddy...


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 17, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> No doubt. Each should be treated as such. However, "I was emotional", is no excuse.


It would have been better if he would have just stolen some crab legs


----------



## Throwback (Nov 17, 2019)

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> He's a football coach not a preacher.




Whoooo buddy ?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 17, 2019)

fish hawk said:


> It would have been better if he would have just stolen some crab legs



Well he did steal Richt's identity....


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 17, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Throwback what we have set is we own your football team. 3 in a row young Man. I bet you already had your post written out when you thought y’all were coming back only to delete it!???? Why don’t you jump on Facebook and banter with all those Dawg and Bama fans you’re always talking about. Or do they make you silly like we do? Y’all might beat Bama now that Tua is out. Then y’all can help Charmins stock go up! Go Dawgs you butthurt Barn fan!!!???


Amen brother. Preach.


----------



## Dutch (Nov 17, 2019)

AccUbonD said:


> Georgia winning has more to do with Florida and Tennessee still struggling. Once they get their act together and start handing Georgia losses the faithful will turn on Saint Smart. Right now he's doing nothing Mark Richt hadn't done.



Tennessee?


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 17, 2019)

Look, I don’t agree with it but if the preacher/deacon thinks it is okay to cast the stone when he is guilty then let him continue to condemn. Wrong? Yes. But if we are going to get all sanctimonious over this then we should examine our faults and convictions. Saying something in private is no different than saying in public. In fact, acting one way in private and the another in public is hypocritical. I am sure Kirby regrets it and I am not going to condemn the man


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 17, 2019)

AccUbonD said:


> Georgia winning has more to do with Florida and Tennessee still struggling. Once they get their act together and start handing Georgia losses the faithful will turn on Saint Smart. Right now he's doing nothing Mark Richt hadn't done.


???? Florida is back!! Wait that was before they played us!!! The Vols well they got a couple more years! So,,,,, Go Dawgs and thanks for stopping by


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 17, 2019)

fairhopebama said:


> Look, I don’t agree with it but if the preacher/deacon thinks it is okay to cast the stone when he is guilty then let him continue to condemn. Wrong? Yes. But if we are going to get all sanctimonious over this then we should examine our faults and convictions. Saying something in private is no different than saying in public. In fact, acting one way in private and the another in public is hypocritical. I am sure Kirby regrets it and I am not going to condemn the man


Well said!


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 17, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> I just watched it.. I thought it was great. Go Dawgs!


So you condone him using the F bomb on national tv?


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 17, 2019)

On a serious note, there's a huge double standard in education. I'm referring to middle/ high school more so than college, although personally I don't approve of it anywhere. 
The double standard is language that coaches use in front of students would get administrators & teachers fired.
It's been like this for years & it's wrong.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 17, 2019)

4HAND said:


> On a serious note, there's a huge double standard in education. I'm referring to middle/ high school more so than college, although personally I don't approve of it anywhere.
> The double standard is language that coaches use in front of students would get administrators & teachers fired.
> It's been like this for years & it's wrong.


I my middle school coach was a deacon in the biggest Baptist church in town. He cussed  like a sailor! I remember hearing him speak at the 8th grade football banquet about how my generation was losing their way. No respect, filthy mouths and on and on. I remember my daddy busted out laughing at him and over half the teams parents joined him. It’s a joke! I also deer hunted with a a few deacons........... Let’s just say there was no godliness! Kirby in my opinion screwed up! He should have never said that! Period! He gets no mulligan from me! It shows a lack of class. But, he was riding an emotional high! Still, no excuse. I’m sure Mary Beth gave him an earful too.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 17, 2019)

4HAND said:


> So you condone him using the F bomb on national tv?


I’ve said what he said a million times..

And I could care less what he says on National TV...


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 17, 2019)

Hey throwback!!!! Go Dawgs in Aubarn today brother!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 17, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Hey throwback!!!! Go Dawgs in Aubarn today brother!!!


They’ve already moved on.. That game was in the past..


----------



## Throwback (Nov 17, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> I’ve said what he said a million times..
> 
> And I could care less what he says on National TV...


Just win baby !


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 17, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Just win baby !


Them Bammer and Fawgs fans still being mean to you on Facebook?


----------



## Throwback (Nov 17, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Them Bammer and Fawgs fans still being mean to you on Facebook?


Dawg fans want to bench fromm 

Bama fans taking about Jesus and mama


----------



## TinKnocker (Nov 17, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Throwback must be one of them closet Cussing drinking Baptist! I bet he’s a deacon!


----------



## TinKnocker (Nov 17, 2019)

Horns said:


> I bet your tolerance would too if you had a winning coach


----------



## Horns (Nov 17, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> View attachment 991708


??


----------



## TinKnocker (Nov 17, 2019)

AccUbonD said:


> Right now he's doing nothing Mark Richt hadn't done.


No East team has won that division 3 years in a row since 1996. Richt never did that. Richt never had a #1 recruiting class. Richt never made a CFB playoff. Richt never made a natty appearance.

Sorry, but this line is not only tired, but it’s also false. It’s also proof some folks will say anything to badmouth GA just to have something to say.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 17, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> No East team has won that division 3 years in a row since 1996. Richt never did that. Richt never had a #1 recruiting class. Richt never made a CFB playoff. Richt never made a natty appearance.
> 
> Sorry, but this line is not only tired, but it’s also false. It’s also proof some folks will say anything to badmouth GA just to have something to say.


Ole Accu has been a lurker not a poster for a reason. Next season will be no different!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 17, 2019)

And only drink at the beach and deer camp


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 17, 2019)

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> He's a football coach not a preacher.



Lawd have mercy ?????


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 17, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Lawd have mercy ?????


This place is awesome!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Twiggbuster (Nov 17, 2019)

Sho is a lot of butt hurt on here  since the dawgs keep winning! Reading this thread is incredible!
Get use to it haters. With our recruiting, it’s gonna keep going for a long , long , long time!


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 17, 2019)

What's incredible is how many on here excuse his filthy language on national television.


----------



## James12 (Nov 17, 2019)

I think he’s more arrogant than the guy he studied under.


----------



## TinKnocker (Nov 17, 2019)

4HAND said:


> What's incredible is how many on here excuse his filthy language on national television.


I always have to find the post game presser on YouTube. Where is it nationally televised?


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 17, 2019)

I assumed it was. I may be wrong. Either way, he said it in front of press with hot mikes.
Bottom line, he said it in a public televised interview.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 17, 2019)

4HAND said:


> What's incredible is how many on here excuse his filthy language on national television.


What’s incredible is how many “grown” men are offended by it!!

Constant whipping’s have made you guys soft.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 17, 2019)

James12 said:


> I think he’s more arrogant than the guy he studied under.


That may be true. But, he’s a Dawg! So in a nutshell it just means more to him. I get that. But it doesn’t excuse what he said. I don’t condone it. But, it’s just something else you haters can attached to like a tic.....? Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 17, 2019)

4HAND said:


> What's incredible is how many on here excuse his filthy language on national television.


4 hand Come on brother!! I know that W yesterday hurt!!!?


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 17, 2019)

4HAND said:


> I assumed it was. I may be wrong. Either way, he said it in front of press with hot mikes.
> Bottom line, he said it in a public televised interview.


Correction it wasn’t televised. It was recorded though.


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 17, 2019)

Seriously,  I don't care what coach said it I would feel the same way. 
I don't use that language & I didn't tolerate it used in my children's presence when they were little. My kids are about grown now.


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 17, 2019)

It's not about Coach Kirby, it's society in general. I don't appreciate filthy language, especially in front of women & children.


----------



## TinKnocker (Nov 17, 2019)

4HAND said:


> I assumed it was. I may be wrong. Either way, he said it in front of press with hot mikes.
> Bottom line, he said it in a public televised interview.


Again, where is it televised? ??‍


----------



## TinKnocker (Nov 17, 2019)

Gator fans should be more offended by Mullen saying “War Eagle!”
Now THAT was live on national television!


----------



## Twiggbuster (Nov 17, 2019)

Biden dropped the f-bomb whispering to Obama on a hot mic!
Wow!! Where’s the outrage?!!
He did at the White House!! While he was VP!! In front of the national press!
Unbelievable!!!
Kirby is just a regular ball coach. Leave my coach alone!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 17, 2019)

4HAND said:


> It's not about Coach Kirby, it's society in general. I don't appreciate filthy language, especially in front of women & children.


We are one in the same when it comes to that. Out of the abundance of the heart the mouth speaks.....


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 17, 2019)

Twiggbuster said:


> Biden dropped the f-bomb whispering to Obama on a hot mic!
> Wow!! Where’s the outrage?!!
> He did at the White House!! While he was VP!! In front of the national press!
> Unbelievable!!!
> Kirby is just a regular ball coach. Leave my coach alone!!!


I was outraged.


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 17, 2019)

I don't care what he says.....Just win.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 17, 2019)

I wasn't offened at all. We are all grown. Kids nowadays say thing I don't even know what it means. My son never spoke a cuss word in front of me. That's just the way his Daddy raised him. He is now a grown man and he throws some cuss words out every now an then when his dad is around. Doesn't bother me one bit.


----------



## poohbear (Nov 17, 2019)

They all do it, don’t make it right but who hasn’t maybe needs to keep it in the locker room though, what about the days of Erk Russel he hated them Gators with a passion. Enough said Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Nov 17, 2019)

Cuss as long as you JUST WIN BABY!!!! Haters gonna hate regardless!!!!


----------



## James12 (Nov 17, 2019)

Does anyone know the comparison from Richt’s first 4 years to Kirby’s?  Seems Kirby’s are far more successful but a guy was telling me at church today that it’s the recruiting that has the hype up for Kirby, and that they’re very similar actually.  I was too young to remember Richt’s early days in Athens.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Nov 18, 2019)

Anybody who thinks ALL of these coaches don’t sling cuss words around these 18 and older kids is a fool. He just let that one slip in the moment. Cmon, get over it!!!


----------



## nickel back (Nov 18, 2019)

Twiggbuster said:


> Anybody who thinks ALL of these coaches don’t sling cuss words around these 18 and older kids is a fool. He just let that one slip in the moment. Cmon, get over it!!!



I didn't know 18 was still a kid, dang the toys I missed out on


I for one will not judge a man on the way he talks in a moment of emotion....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 18, 2019)

But... but.... Trump said mean things..

Oh wait.. Different guy the loser liberals are crying about..

But., but.. Kirby said a bad word.. He’s a bad guy.. he’s mean.. I bet he yells at old people..

Good to know we have so many sensitive folks on here..

Too bad it’s all lies. Auburn and the Gators would trade in their current coaches for Kirby. Fact.


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 18, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> But... but.... Trump said mean things..
> 
> Oh wait.. Different guy the loser liberals are crying about..
> 
> ...


Snowflakes!!!


----------



## nickel back (Nov 18, 2019)

I for one will not judge a man on the way he talks in a moment of emotion....

4HAND sorry man but get over it


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 18, 2019)

Dawgs sure are defensive on this one...???


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 18, 2019)

4HAND said:


> I assumed it was. I may be wrong. Either way, he said it in front of press with hot mikes.
> Bottom line, he said it in a public televised interview.


So... you voting for Bernie or Biden now instead of Trump?


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 18, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> So... you voting for Bernie or Biden now instead of Trump?


Not sure where that came from. 
Bot that it's any of your business, but I'll be supporting Trump again.


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## elfiii (Nov 18, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Dawgs done learned to put up with sinning as long as you’re winning.



If you ain't sinnin' you ain't winnin'. God loves a good sinner.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 18, 2019)

AccUbonD said:


> Georgia winning has more to do with Florida and Tennessee still struggling. *Once they get their act together*


----------



## elfiii (Nov 18, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I wasn't offened at all. We are all grown. Kids nowadays say thing I don't even know what it means. My son never spoke a cuss word in front of me. That's just the way his Daddy raised him. He is now a grown man and he throws some cuss words out every now an then when his dad is around. Doesn't bother me one bit.



My daddy did some fine swearin' in his day but it wasn't in public or in front of women and children and a lot of his swearin' was at me and I deserved worse. I swear even better than my daddy but I follow his strictures in polite company. I raised my son the same way my daddy raised me but my son is a Marine. Need I say more?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 18, 2019)

4HAND said:


> but I'll be supporting Trump again.




And we'll be supporting our foul mouth SEC EAST Winning Coach! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 18, 2019)

I've never understood how grown folk can be offended by a cuss word. 

Does it make you imagine bad pictures in your head?


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 18, 2019)

I’m not so sure anyone here was offended but just clearly are butthurt about us beating them... 3 years in a row.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 18, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> I’m not so sure anyone here was offended but just clearly are butthurt about us beating them... 3 years in a row.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 18, 2019)

fish hawk said:


> View attachment 991817


^Boom^!!


----------



## Throwback (Nov 18, 2019)

All I’m saying is it sure is a different attitude on cussing and getting locked up and the like since richt left


----------



## Arrow3 (Nov 18, 2019)

I loved it! Let the F bombs fly!!??


----------



## TinKnocker (Nov 18, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Dawgs sure are defensive on this one...???


Interesting post considering you were so triggered over Kirby’s words you started this thread.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 18, 2019)

Went from Saint Richt to Cussing Kirby


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 18, 2019)

Has nothing to do with losing a football game, or 3. Has everything to do with someone being so low class they would use foul language in a press conference.
Everyone doesn't talk like that.
In fact, if you used that language on here you would probably be banned. 

I don't like it & I have the right to say so.
No telling how many kids watched that press conf & heard it.
Obviously y'all are cool with it. I'm not.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 18, 2019)

“Profanity is the last refuge of the truly ignorant.”


----------



## Throwback (Nov 18, 2019)

If he had a 6-6 record I bet they wouldn’t be laughing at his cussing


----------



## AugustaDawg (Nov 18, 2019)

I haven't seen it, so I'm just going on what y'all have said.  If it was caught on a hot mike in the locker room, I wouldn't have a problem with it.  At a press gathering?  It shows a lack of judgement, and low class.  I'm sure he was raised better.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 18, 2019)

AugustaDawg said:


> I haven't seen it, so I'm just going on what y'all have said.  If it was caught on a hot mike in the locker room, I wouldn't have a problem with it.  At a press gathering?  It shows a lack of judgement, and low class.  I'm sure he was raised better.


 I would post it here but I’d get banned

Here’s a screen shot as he says it. Not in the locker room


----------



## AugustaDawg (Nov 18, 2019)

I wasn't disputing, just giving my opinion.


----------



## TinKnocker (Nov 18, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> “Profanity is the last refuge of the truly ignorant.”


Actual research and data show that this is false.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 18, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> Actual research and data show that this is false.


By who? A bunch of cussers?


----------



## TinKnocker (Nov 18, 2019)

Throwback said:


> By who? A bunch of cussers?


I'd post the link, but it has swear words and I ain't looking for infraction points today.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 18, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Has nothing to do with losing a football game, or 3. Has everything to do with someone being so low class they would use foul language in a press conference.
> Everyone doesn't talk like that.
> In fact, if you used that language on here you would probably be banned.
> 
> ...


You can’t use that language on here cause it’s a “G” rated forum. 

The “real” world isn’t “G” rated..

You are a cop. You hear this kind of language daily. Do you whine to the folks you lock up for using a potty mouth? How many times do you hear foul language a day? 

Gators and Barners sure are sensitive. They “flinch” when Kirby does anything!


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 18, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> You can’t use that language on here cause it’s a “G” rated forum.
> 
> The “real” world isn’t “G” rated..
> 
> ...


Not whining. Stating my opinion. Yes I hear foul language on a daily basis. Doesn't mean I like it.
Ironic you're comparing your beloved coach to criminals.
But I'm tired of debating morals.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 18, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Ironic you're comparing your beloved coach to criminals.
> But I'm tired of debating morals.


Ironic a Gator is so tired of debating morals..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 18, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Not whining. Stating my opinion. Yes I hear foul language on a daily basis. Doesn't mean I like it.
> Ironic you're comparing your beloved coach to criminals.
> But I'm tired of debating morals.


You should be more worried about your coaches wife and her morals by kissing all those school boys on the mouth every chance she gets..


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 18, 2019)

Okay.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 18, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Okay.




Dan Mullen doesn't condone it..



> “We’re on the bus, getting ready to get off the bus, and the Gator Walk is out of control – the bus was rocking,” current Florida coach Dan Mullen, who was offensive coordinator on that team, said Thursday during a fan event. “Tebow gets up on the bus, drops an ‘F’ bomb in front of the team.
> 
> “He will deny it until he dies, but I’m telling you what – I think we won by 40-something that night. The game was over before it started.”
> 
> The image of someone like the squeaky-clean Tebow swearing in front of a riveted crowd and pumped team may seem ridiculous now, but Mullen hopes such scenes are commonplace as he takes over head-coaching duties at the school after eight years leading Mississippi State.






> but Mullen hopes such scenes are commonplace as he takes over head-coaching duties at the school after eight years leading Mississippi State.



Go cry to your coach.. He probably dropped a few potty mouth words after UGA spanked them..


----------



## elfiii (Nov 18, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> You can’t use that language on here cause it’s a “G” rated forum.
> 
> The “real” world isn’t “G” rated..



Uh actually the broadcast channels are indeed "G Rated" which is why they bleeped it out. I love me some CKS but dropping the F bomb on TV is just plain low class and he knows it. Emotion or not, there's a time and a place for everything including the F bomb and saying it on TV is neither the time nor the place.


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 18, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Dan Mullen doesn't condone it..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Probably dropped a.few more when the Gus Bus dropped it's tranny Saturday night


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 18, 2019)

Why does everything have to become a personal attack with you?

Trying to excuse Kirby's behavior by drumming up someone's behavior is a poor excuse & ridiculous. 
My position is I don't approve of it. I don't care who it is.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 18, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Uh actually the broadcast channels are indeed "G Rated" which is why they bleeped it out. I love me some CKS but dropping the F bomb on TV is just plain low class and he knows it. Emotion or not, there's a time and a place for everything including the F bomb and saying it on TV is neither the time nor the place.


Honesty I’d expect it in the locker room 

At the press conference ??????


----------



## Throwback (Nov 18, 2019)

Maybe dawg fans weren’t saying fire Mark richt after all


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 18, 2019)

It really is as simple as awareness your in folks living rooms with their family. Act like a pro and show some awareness of your audience.
It’s no more technical than that.
Civility, it once was a hallmark of the south.


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 18, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Uh actually the broadcast channels are indeed "G Rated" which is why they bleeped it out. I love me some CKS but dropping the F bomb on TV is just plain low class and he knows it. Emotion or not, there's a time and a place for everything including the F bomb and saying it on TV is neither the time nor the place.


That's my sentiment too. Free pass for CKS, plus a few more if needed.


----------



## TinKnocker (Nov 18, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Uh actually the broadcast channels are indeed "G Rated" which is why they bleeped it out. I love me some CKS but dropping the F bomb on TV is just plain low class and he knows it. Emotion or not, there's a time and a place for everything including the F bomb and saying it on TV is neither the time nor the place.


Imma ask again, what station was it on? To my knowledge the post game pressers are not televised. I've yet to be shown differently.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## TinKnocker (Nov 18, 2019)

Looks like the closet heathens, Baptist preachers and snowflakes got to Kirby, held him down and made him apologize. 


https://www.dawgnation.com/football...e-for-his-post-game-language-after-auburn-win


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 18, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> Looks like the closet heathens, Baptist preachers and snowflakes got to Kirby, held him down and made him apologize.
> 
> 
> https://www.dawgnation.com/football...e-for-his-post-game-language-after-auburn-win


Looky there... I wonder if that will make the Haters feel all nice and warm now??


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## Throwback (Nov 18, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> Looks like the closet heathens, Baptist preachers and snowflakes got to Kirby, held him down and made him apologize.
> 
> 
> https://www.dawgnation.com/football...e-for-his-post-game-language-after-auburn-win


Lol funny that the dawg fans have to stoop to defending what they once would call out someone for


----------



## elfiii (Nov 18, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> Imma ask again, what station was it on? To my knowledge the post game pressers are not televised. I've yet to be shown differently.



Beats me. I just saw the replay where they bleeped it.


----------



## TinKnocker (Nov 18, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Lol funny that the dawg fans have to stoop to defending what they once would call out someone for


Funny that you lump us all together and make such asinine assumptions.


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 18, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> Looks like the closet heathens, Baptist preachers and snowflakes got to Kirby, held him down and made him apologize.
> 
> 
> https://www.dawgnation.com/football...e-for-his-post-game-language-after-auburn-win


According to that article it was mainly his wife. 

Glad he apologized. He should have.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 18, 2019)

There were only 4 mics and most of them were local radio stations except channel 2 and everybody that was in the room laughed. Even the ladies. Glad he made a public apology. I like him A LOT!


----------



## VANCE (Nov 18, 2019)

oops


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 18, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Lol funny that the dawg fans have to stoop to defending what they once would call out someone for


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 18, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> There were only 4 mics and most of them were local radio stations except channel 2 and everybody that was in the room laughed. Even the ladies. Glad he made a public apology. I like him A LOT!




Yeah.. You point out the elephant in the room. EVERYONE was laughing...

These Haters can Hate!

Kirby loves his job and he loves being a Dawg!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 18, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Glad he apologized. He should have.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## DSGB (Nov 18, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Honesty I’d expect it in the locker room
> 
> At the press conference ??????



To be fair, he was asked what he told the team in the locker room. The man didn't lie.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## MudDucker (Nov 18, 2019)

Ah Lawd ... under the circumstances and the fact that he was very emotional, I didn't get my feelings hurt by the comment.

Sorry some are so sensitive.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 18, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> Looks like the closet heathens, Baptist preachers and snowflakes got to Kirby, held him down and made him apologize.
> 
> 
> https://www.dawgnation.com/football...e-for-his-post-game-language-after-auburn-win



He apologized right after he said it.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 18, 2019)

MudDucker said:


> He apologized right after he said it.




Their ears were tuned out at that point!


----------



## TinKnocker (Nov 18, 2019)

MudDucker said:


> He apologized right after he said it.


We ain't here to discuss fact brother.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 18, 2019)

http://forum.gon.com/threads/urban-meyer-explains-his-health-issue.544302/


http://forum.gon.com/threads/mark-richt-1-2-the-coach-as-johnson.267492/

http://forum.gon.com/threads/mark-richt-1-2-the-coach-as-johnson.267492/


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 18, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> Interesting post considering you were so triggered over Kirby’s words you started this thread.



Dawgs are the ones that got triggered....I just asked yalls opinion and BOOM.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 18, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Dawgs are the ones that got triggered....I just asked yalls opinion and BOOM.


10 pages


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 18, 2019)

Throwback said:


> http://forum.gon.com/threads/urban-meyer-explains-his-health-issue.544302/
> 
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/threads/mark-richt-1-2-the-coach-as-johnson.267492/
> ...



?????


----------



## Throwback (Nov 18, 2019)

Cussertaw!!


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 18, 2019)

Throwback said:


> 10 pages





Throwback said:


> Cussertaw!!


You as good as they come at extending the life of a thread........


----------



## Twiggbuster (Nov 18, 2019)

This thread is over the stupid threshold.

I promise now that Kirby has apologized, he will never ever say a bad word again as long as he lives.
Y’all come on back, don’t be butt hurt.
Just because we’re in the Benz for the 3rd straight year, don’t mean we always will.


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 18, 2019)

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Nov 18, 2019)

JUST WIN BABY LFG CORCH KS!!

GO DAWG haters watching these DAWGS poop on yall’s parade!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 18, 2019)

brownceluse said:


>


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## brownceluse (Nov 19, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


>


Priceless


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## antharper (Nov 19, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Uga is a good wholesome university that does no wrong. He should be fired and Mark richt brought back to show the kids the error of his ways


I think someone is tired of Kirby and the Dawgs ?


----------



## Throwback (Nov 19, 2019)

antharper said:


> I think someone is tired of Kirby and the Dawgs ?


What’s funny is all my friends and family dawg fans that are usually unbearable after a dawg win sure are quiet 
It started about the time The cussing Kirby Story broke


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 19, 2019)

Throwback said:


> What’s funny is all my friends and family dawg fans that are usually unbearable after a dawg win sure are quiet
> It started about the time The cussing Kirby Story broke




Pretty sensitive folks ya got there.. Any of them ever say a naughty word?


----------



## Throwback (Nov 19, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Pretty sensitive folks ya got there.. Any of them ever say a naughty word?


TheY Pope richt dawgs what you think?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 19, 2019)

Throwback said:


> TheY Pope richt dawgs what you think?


You might want to let them know Kirby is more Erk then Richt.. Just sayin..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 20, 2019)




----------

